# What gauge of wire do you use for your layout?



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Just wondering what gauge of wire people use for wiring their accessories and track connectors back to the transformers (yes, I'm old school with 4B transformers at this point). I have read other threads that seem to suggest anywhere from 18 gauge to 24 gauge and that stranded seems to be the choice to prevent breaking when bending. Lots of people seem to purchase from their local hardware store (or electronics store if they use speaker wire). Just interested in what is being used out there.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I used 14 gauge on the power bus on my 4x8 layout, which is larger than I needed, but I got the wire cheap at Home Depot in a variety of colors.

I used 20 gauge for power drops to the bus, but 22 gauge is also fine. 20 gauge is what my now-defunct radio shack had in stock.

I used a combination of 20 and 22 gauges for turnout control -- again, because that is what I could get at the time. You can go down to 24 gauge if you can get it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

I use 18 gauge stranded wire.


----------

